# Favorite set of variations



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Of course, big names like the Diabelli variations by Beethoven, and Mozart's variations on dutch songs, may come to mind for most. Here are some of my favorites:

Mendelssohn's variations seriuses.
Brahms' variations on a theme by Handel.
Alkan's Le Festin De Esope.
Schumann's symphonic etudes.

But those are really memorable because I'm a pianist, and I'd like to hear of other great examples of theme and variation played on another instrument.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Are we counting theme & variation movements of multi-movement works? If so, my favorite (right now) is the last movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. And for orchestral music, _one_ of my favorites is the "Variations on a Shaker Hymn" movement of Copland's _Appalachian Spring._ It's just so innocently beautiful.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

While I find each of these works that will be listed here to be magnificent, my personal favorite are the 32 Variations woO from Ludwig van and played by Gould.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

The set I rate the most are the Goldberg Variations I have these by 4 artists but right at the top is Rosalyn Tureck, her Bach is to die for IMO.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Rzewski's variations on The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

So many to choose from... The Gould-bergs (obviously) make the top of the list. I love the WoO 80 variations, but have a soft sport for the 1950's/CBC "Distinguished Artists" rendition by Gould of the Eroica Variations, with the last 90 seconds being played extra-presto, as the control room guys were telling him the show was about to end...

*EDIT: According to my album notes, The Eroica variations were broadcast on October 5, 1952*

Speaking of the CBC, they released an EXCELLENT album with pianists Jean Marchand and Dale Bartlett of "Variations for 2 pianos", featuring works by Mozart, Brahms (the Haydn variations) Saint Saens and Max Reger:










Mozart must have written well-over a dozen variations for piano (solo and duo), many of them are extremely clever. For orchestra, topping the list is Rachmaninov's _Paganini Rhapsody_, followed by the brilliant 4th movement of Tchaikovsky's Third suite for orchestra, Tchaikovsky also orchestrates one of Mozart's piano variations in his 4th suite "Mozartiana".


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I often find variations a bit tedious but Elgar’s Enigma Variations is an exception to the rule.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Reger's Variatons and fuge on a Telemann Theme. IMHO, best post Brahms-Hendel.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The Variation form is my absolute favourite in music, with my all-time favourite (for any instrument) being Brahms's Variations on a Theme by Handel (surprise, surprise!), followed by his Variations on a Theme by Haydn for orchestra (I'm not a fan of the two-pianos version).

Although they're more of a study set, I like his Paganini Variations - certainly in comparison to Rachmaninov's Rhapsody which I have always found extremely dull.

I'd also put forward Mendelssohn's Variations Serieuses alongside Lukecash. 

I also adore Schubert's Impromptu No. 3, Op. 142 (D. 935), which takes the form of variations.

I can tell I'm going to be coming back to this thread a lot.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

science said:


> Rzewski's variations on The People United Will Never Be Defeated!


Great stuff, and I feel no need to qualify that opinion. I have heard three different pianists (including Rzewski) play the work, and all three made it... well, work. Big time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Great stuff, and I feel no need to qualify that opinion. I have heard three different pianists (including Rzewski) play the work, and all three made it... well, work. Big time.


Oh yes, I meant to +1 the Rzewski too.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Brahms' [...] Variations on a Theme by Haydn for orchestra


 That's mine right there.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually like baroque or early music variations better than anything that comes after. I'm not sure why. So I like J. P. Sweelink's Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

Of course the Enigma Variations mentioned above are astonishing.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

1. Brahms - Variations of a Theme of Haydn (absolutely spine-tingling)
2. Elgar - Enigma Variations
3. Bach - Goldberg Variations
4. Britten - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Purcell
5. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
6. Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel
7. Walton - Variations on a Theme by Hindemith


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The second movement of the 'Kreutzer' Violin Sonata by Beethoven.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Klavierspieler said:


> The second movement of the 'Kreutzer' Violin Sonata by Beethoven.


 That's not precise enough. Which bar? Or perhaps which bars? We've gotta nail this one.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Artemis said:


> That's not precise enough. Which bar? Or perhaps which bars? We've gotta nail this one.


What do you mean? The second movement is a set of variations, _Andante con variazioni_.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> The Variation form is my absolute favourite in music, with my all-time favourite (for any instrument) being Brahms's Variations on a Theme by Handel (surprise, surprise!), followed by his Variations on a Theme by Haydn for orchestra (I'm not a fan of the two-pianos version).
> 
> Although they're more of a study set, I like his Paganini Variations - certainly in comparison to Rachmaninov's Rhapsody which I have always found extremely dull.
> 
> ...


I can listen to Impromtus by Schubert forever.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sigismund Thalberg's variations on Rossini's Moses, is a great work that gets picked up by virtuosos and ruined, unfortunately. It's hard to think about how many pianists play Thalberg's music, and make him roll in his grave. Thalberg really was a composer after the inventions of Kalkbrenner, and people don't tend to dig very deep in his works because they hear the same dull and lifeless pianistic effects played out of his music, just like poor old Kalkbrenner.

Liszt's Paraphrase on Handel's Sarabande from Almira, is extremely imaginative, and when someone renders it as if it's a sacred piece of music, as opposed to virtuosi playing it, the tenuto in the right hand melody brings me to tears every time. The ending is sublime, and the simple but expressive rhythmic inventions keep me enthralled just as if I was listening to the mournful tune of the Sarabande it's based upon. You hear the humanism, religious fervor, and the somber tone that dominates a Sarabande, all throughout the variations.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you recommend a recording of the Handel-Liszt? The youtube sound is detrimental to my health.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Can you recommend a recording of the Handel-Liszt? The youtube sound is detrimental to my health.


Joel Hastings plays the piece with a pretty sonorous left hand (it's apparent that he is depressing the keys pretty deeply, and resting his hands on them), and I like his tempo better.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

The finale of Brahms' 4th Symphony and the 2nd movement of Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

*@Lukecash* Thoroughly enjoyed these variations it is the first time that I have heard them thanks, and coupled with the score made it more so, can I ask where you D/L these from? also the Thalberg's variations that you mention would be well received by members I am sure. ah I see now it is youtube I must do a search.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Charles Ives - Varied Air & Variations. The title itself is a pun on 'Very Daring Variations'. Let's just say it's typical maverick Ives. For an 'in a nutshell' description of the work go to Answers.com - I would have posted the actual link here but it seems beyond my computer at the moment.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

Eroica symphony, 4th movement.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Definitely Mozart's on Ah Vous Dirai-je maman


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is an interesting set of variations by Beethoven on a theme by Handel from Handel's oratorio, _Judas Maccabaeus_ (1746), taken from the chorus "See, the Conqu'ring hero comes".

Sorry about the clips' quality, both are not that good. But you get the idea. Utterly civilised.

Original chorus at about 1:26 after the recitative





Variation by Beethoven


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge






Delius: Brigg Fair. The entry of the cor anglais at 1' 40" gets me every time.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Rasa said:


> Definitely Mozart's on Ah Vous Dirai-je maman


In my effort to learn how to play my baroque flute I took a lesson with a classical flutist who has a summer home in our area. After a couple hours she said " We have put several months of lessons into the past two hours. I think it is time for you to learn a song." I was excited to hear this and even more excited when she opened her book. My ego grew 100 times when the song she selected was "Ah, vous dirai-je maman". Not knowing any French I could not translate the title but I did see 
W A Mozart. I thought she must recognize the greaaat musical skill I have!!! When she began to play I smiled and said "you surely are joking right?!" She smiled and nodded "no" while continuing to play. It was as if a missle was thrust into my huge and ever growing ego~deflated now and forever  
Once home I looked on line to find all 12 variations~I was pleasantly surprised to hear how Twinkle Twinkle Little Star morphed into some incredible music.


----------



## ElQ (Sep 12, 2011)

How about the 4th movement of Beethoven Op. 131? This is one of my favorite ever movements.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

hawk said:


> In my effort to learn how to play my baroque flute I took a lesson with a classical flutist who has a summer home in our area. After a couple hours she said " We have put several months of lessons into the past two hours. I think it is time for you to learn a song." I was excited to hear this and even more excited when she opened her book. My ego grew 100 times when the song she selected was "Ah, vous dirai-je maman". Not knowing any French I could not translate the title but I did see
> W A Mozart. I thought she must recognize the greaaat musical skill I have!!! When she began to play I smiled and said "you surely are joking right?!" She smiled and nodded "no" while continuing to play. It was as if a missle was thrust into my huge and ever growing ego~deflated now and forever
> Once home I looked on line to find all 12 variations~I was pleasantly surprised to hear how Twinkle Twinkle Little Star morphed into some incredible music.


On the flute? Odd. At any rate, this is also a great showpiece. When you start playing the theme, the audience thinks: "What is this derper doing?". As soon as you hit the first variation though, you're going utterly loose and the audience recants on it's previous train of thought. However, this is a piece that's easily underestimated by the performer. It's one of those that isn't hard per se, but you need years of experience and training in more difficult things to be able to master this and present it without errors. Believe me, even a non-musician can hear every single mishap in it.

Here is another great set of Variations by Fauré on an original theme. Kind of the same effect as the Mozart. When I heard the theme for the first time I thought to myself: "What a dreary tune". And then the first variation kicks off and... magic happens.










This is one of those works that I aspire to play one day (perhaps at the end of my conservatory stint, if even then)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Andante said:


> *@Lukecash* Thoroughly enjoyed these variations it is the first time that I have heard them thanks, and coupled with the score made it more so, can I ask where you D/L these from? also the Thalberg's variations that you mention would be well received by members I am sure. ah I see now it is youtube I must do a search.












Not too shabby of a performance, but it isn't exactly my taste in bravura. Thalberg wrote many other operatic transcriptions of similar quality, goal, and affect as Liszt.


----------

